# Kriek With White Mold



## Green-Lobster (13/7/11)

Hello .
Have just discovered white mold on the top of my wort. Added the frozen cherries (free range ) in a muslin bag last week. Secondry.
Gravity steady at 1012 now from 1048. 
Was origanlly a brewferm kit pimped up, with yeast from under lid.
Have racked of and bulk primed 25 litre with 200 g of castor. Making sure not to disturb floating yeast. (much as possible)
I was not intending to introduce this free range yeast . 
Question is should i bottle and see what happens , or let it have a 3rd ferment see which yeast dominates. 
Or are there other options . Tipping not being on the cards as yet ,have plenty of bottles.
Im aware of the dark arts involved in kriek yeast wise , to some extent . But feel i have strayed from my comfort level . 

Any advice helpful or funny greatly appreciated.


----------



## mwd (13/7/11)

probably introduced when you racked over to secondary.

Suggestion: bottle some of it and try fermenting some of what is left. 

If it is infection or mould it will most likely need oxygen to grow so if you can minimise air space or even purge your secondary with CO2 might work.

Maybe bottle in PET just in case it takes off again 

If you got aceobacter in there you might produce a big batch of cherry vinegar.

EDIT: with a SG of 1.012 I reckon it is finished fermenting seeing as it was a kit.


----------



## manticle (13/7/11)

Photo?


----------



## Green-Lobster (13/7/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> probably introduced when you racked over to secondary.
> 
> definitly in on the secondry was a bit to cocky and didnt give it a quick boil also had the bag not fully imersed.
> Doing a frambois aka raspberry thing at sime time no probs . Sunk the bag on that one .
> ...


----------



## Green-Lobster (13/7/11)

manticle said:


> Photo?




Hello . 
Sorry , on that front, its washed out and santised now. It was a very delicate thin white not unlike a cheese mold. 

If its on the surface does that mean its in the solution as well ? 

Perhaps i will get the opportunity to get some Pics in a few weeks time . Hopefully not .

Thankyou for taking the time to reply.


----------



## manticle (13/7/11)

I know nothing about brewferm kits but if it's a kriek kit it presumably contained some kind of lambic culture. These can create a white skin on top that may look a little like mould known as a pellicle which is perfectly normal.

There are other white skins that can develop with no apparent effect on flavour - a photo of yours might help someone identify it.


----------



## barls (13/7/11)

could be a few things
wild yeast
brett
aceto
pedio.
have a taste and see how it tastes. if its good. bottle it. if it has the faint taste of vinegar, id ditch it as its only going to increase with time.

next time id ditch the bag and just rack on to the cherries directly. try reading here
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=17466

also the brewferm kits only contain a simply ale yeast, so no lambic yeasts involved


----------



## Green-Lobster (13/7/11)

barls said:


> could be a few things
> wild yeast
> brett
> aceto
> ...


 Hello . 
tasted good , . Last time i bunged it in no bag , it clogged up the tap syphon . Up to me armpits in it to clear . Thought i would get all professional this time . Although the no boil part leaves me slapping the forhead . 
Perhaps it will one day be beer . Maybe i shall have 25 litres of gourmet malted cherry vinegar .
Thanks for your input .


----------

